# Anybody watch "The People's Court?"



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I was watching it yesterday, and there was a pitbull on the show that had gotten into a fight with another dog. This guy named Harvey stands on the street and interviews people about the cases. He asked if pits were different from other dogs. A couple of people said yes, pits are awful and should be banned. A couple of people tried to say that it was in how they were raised, and he would cut them off quick. He went on to say that he had been in this business for a long time and he knows for a fact that pits have an "enzyme" that makes them more aggressive. And today, there's another pitbull case where a pit had gotten loose and attacked another dog. The judge says that pits are dangerouse, horrible animals and the county she lives in has made it almost impossible to own one. She said, "This is our evil plot to make sure people stop getting mauled." Apperantly, the woman who was being sued was babysitting the pit for one of her son's friends who had been sent to jail. There is a girl living in the home with small children, and the judge went on to say, "What were you thinking taking this dog in when this woman has small children living with you? What if the dog had attacked one of them? Do you know how many cases I see where a pitbull has attacked some child and half of their face is held on by stitches? Pitbulls are not like other dogs. They are dangerouse animals." This burns me up!!!! I used to like that show. :snap:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> I was watching it yesterday, and there was a pitbull on the show that had gotten into a fight with another dog. This guy named Harvey stands on the street and interviews people about the cases. He asked if pits were different from other dogs. A couple of people said yes, pits are awful and should be banned. A couple of people tried to say that it was in how they were raised, and he would cut them off quick. He went on to say that he had been in this business for a long time and he knows for a fact that pits have an "enzyme" that makes them more aggressive. And today, there's another pitbull case where a pit had gotten loose and attacked another dog. The judge says that pits are dangerouse, horrible animals and the county she lives in has made it almost impossible to own one. She said, "This is our evil plot to make sure people stop getting mauled." Apperantly, the woman who was being sued was babysitting the pit for one of her son's friends who had been sent to jail. There is a girl living in the home with small children, and the judge went on to say, "What were you thinking taking this dog in when this woman has small children living with you? What if the dog had attacked one of them? Do you know how many cases I see where a pitbull has attacked some child and half of their face is held on by stitches? Pitbulls are not like other dogs. They are dangerouse animals." This burns me up!!!! I used to like that show. :snap:


Its typical b.s,well kinda of.
I mean what do people expect these types to see,every day theres a new story of a attack,its a friggen media frezy,unfortunatly real attacks have happened,now when a dog gets in a fight with another or growls at a human it makes the papers..I know how you feel about liking a show then finding its anti apbt,
I loved the howard stern show[yep,im a scum,lol]Anyways
i hear his opinion on the apbt and its less than favorable,i was disapointed.
Its funny though,of all the things he says thats what ticked me off,lol..
Anyhow folks are real narrow minded concerning then apbt,its no shocker...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, it just ticked me off. Wasn't a real shocker, just disappointing. It just seems to me like a judge should be a little more open minded and her brain should work more in a fact oriented way. But, you know how it goes. Those shows are fake anyway (in my opinion.) It's really all about good tv, right?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah I heard what Stern thought about pit bulls and was disappointed he is so close minded. 

That's horrible about the Peoples Court! I used to watch that show too.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> I was watching it yesterday, and there was a pitbull on the show that had gotten into a fight with another dog. This guy named Harvey stands on the street and interviews people about the cases. He asked if pits were different from other dogs. A couple of people said yes, pits are awful and should be banned. A couple of people tried to say that it was in how they were raised, and he would cut them off quick. He went on to say that he had been in this business for a long time and he knows for a fact that pits have an "enzyme" that makes them more aggressive. And today, there's another pitbull case where a pit had gotten loose and attacked another dog. The judge says that pits are dangerouse, horrible animals and the county she lives in has made it almost impossible to own one. She said, "This is our evil plot to make sure people stop getting mauled." Apperantly, the woman who was being sued was babysitting the pit for one of her son's friends who had been sent to jail. There is a girl living in the home with small children, and the judge went on to say, "What were you thinking taking this dog in when this woman has small children living with you? What if the dog had attacked one of them? Do you know how many cases I see where a pitbull has attacked some child and half of their face is held on by stitches? Pitbulls are not like other dogs. They are dangerouse animals." This burns me up!!!! I used to like that show. :snap:


Holy Shit, I watch that and I WAS LIKE WTF when that guy said that. today there was one about a dog standing on one side of a fence and the lady just sat there letting her dog agg on the pitbull and she didnt think the pit could get threw the fence and it did but if that dog is mauling the fence to get to that dog would you just fucking stand there and let your dog be in danger. *kicks lady*


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Judy said:


> Yeah I heard what Stern thought about pit bulls and was disappointed he is so close minded.
> 
> That's horrible about the Peoples Court! I used to watch that show too.


Yep,
Thats when John Stewart was on the radio show and talking about his dogs
and Stern said you own pitbulls?He also started saying crap like"all the sharks in the ocean should be killed".It ticked me off,but also i took it with a grain of salt....


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

I've seen this episode of People's Court and it pissed me off as well. It wasnt the first time though. This show seems to make a habit of bashing the breed at every mention of the breed itself.


----------



## *Titan James* (Dec 6, 2006)

It seems like there has been a lot of negative pitbull media lately. This week alone I have seen 1 report on the news about "dangerous dogs", 2 court room T.V. Shows about dog on dog attacks and 1 upcoming show on Mauri about a "pitbull" attack. Seriously WTF?


----------



## KingofthePIT (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, more shit to pile on the load... when will the shit stop!! :stick:


----------

